# Passing the Strike Picket



## Wolverine (18 Nov 2009)

Hi - I'm not a member of the union but the majority of fellow employees are and there is a strike planned soon.  

I used to be a member, but left earlier in the year as money was tight.
I have contacted the union about re-joining and was told I'd have to pay for weeks since I left (Bit of a money spinner realy as I doubt they would have acted in my interest if I had any issues since I left and now), this adds up to a fair amount of money .

If the strike goes ahead, the thought of walking past the picket line is not something that I am keen on doing, considering that these are people I have to work with in the future, and also the fact that in effect I will benefit from the gains that they may make.

My concern is that my employer may reprimand me as a non member, where the employer would not reprimand the 80% of stricking union staff.  Is this something that is likely to happen or am I totally over-reacting?  As a current non-union member, I feel I may be a easy target by the employer.

I'm looking for some level headed advise.  Has anyone come across this in the past ?

Thanks,
W


----------



## dewdrop (18 Nov 2009)

Not an easy one. it would seem 20% of the staff may work but you are in a somewhat different position in that you were previously in the union. would your boss appreciate your difficulty and ease your fears if you do not attend work.


----------



## niceoneted (18 Nov 2009)

I am in a very similar position and am wondering what I will do although a strike has not been mentioned yet. I have been thinking what if one is called what should I do.


----------



## Wolverine (18 Nov 2009)

Honestly - It's not something I really want to discuss with him/bring to his attention.
He is probable in the union, so his personal opinion may come into play. I want to keep my head down and do my job.

I'm recently back from long term sick leave with my back which was 100% genuine, and don't believe in ringing in sick when I am not (it's a moral thing tbh).  

"20% of the staff may work" - I'd image a lot will either ring in sick or not pass the picket. Not sure really.

TBH - I'd re-join the union in the morning if I didn't have to pay "arrears" back to the point when I left.


----------



## Evening (18 Nov 2009)

Wolverine,
if your decide to take a day's sick leave your employer will want it to be certified and even then may decide that it is not bona fide.
If you don't turn up to work you naturally will not be paid for day - that maybe the only disciplinary sanction imposed, depending on employer. 
Some employers will also issue verbal warnings to non-union employees who absent themselves.


E


----------



## ajapale (18 Nov 2009)

Most (if not all) employers I have had dealings with *cancel* all leave (sick, annual, special, flexi etc) for the duration of a strike. Where the leave is bona fide (for instance a pre booked holiday) the employee can apply after the event to get paid but it remains at the discretion of the employer.


----------



## Mucker Man (18 Nov 2009)

Cold you not enter the office before the picket is in place in the morning?


----------



## Bluebells (18 Nov 2009)

ajapale said:


> Most (if not all) employers I have had dealings with *cancel* all leave (sick, annual, special, flexi etc) for the duration of a strike. Where the leave is bona fide (for instance a pre booked holiday) the employee can apply after the event to get paid but it remains at the discretion of the employer.



Surely not the sick leave ? If your Doctor says you are unfit for work, then you are unfit for work.


----------



## declanja (18 Nov 2009)

I have no advice apart from not going in early in order to avoid the picket. This generally leaves a bad taste afterwards for everyone.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

To make a saving on the union subs and not pass the picked you'll perhaps be docked a days pay.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

Girlf said:


> Pay will be docked if in the union also.


 
Not sure how that is relevent to Wolverine, as they aren't a member. 

My point was, Wolverine left the union to save money on subs. From a purely financial point of view that saving, is counter balanced by the day pay they'll lost from the strike day. From a financial point of view the only way to avoid this is to break the picket. 

Not that I'm advising breaking the picket, personally I would I'd just take the hit. Unless you can get certified sick leave from a doctor, I doubt you'd be able to take sick leave. As for skipping in early, the union people usually check who in the office doing exactly that.


----------



## purpeller (19 Nov 2009)

Are union fees not tax allowable?  It's a couple of years since I filed a full return but there was definitely a tax credit of some kind for union fees.


----------



## liaconn (19 Nov 2009)

I think most non union people where I work are just going to stay at home and lose the day's pay. I doubt Personnel Unit will go trawling through the names to try and establish who is/isn't in the Union.


----------



## dewdrop (19 Nov 2009)

Is it not frightening that people have such a fear of being called a scab? I once worked where the employees were 50/50 union and non union.  I passed the picket and quite frankly i think union members or at least some would have more respect for people passing the picket than for those who donot turn up for work or sneak in.  Maybe i am naive.


----------



## Wolverine (19 Nov 2009)

Girlf - I am somewhat peeved & humoured by your take of my posts .

Your Quote "You don't want to pay subs, but want to jump on the strike bandwagon?
You have very high morals yourself but presume the majority of the 20% will ring in sick??? "

1.  I dont recall directly saying that. I have no issue paying subs. What I don't agree with is a union trying to charge me for weeks when I was not a member.  If I was in need of union assistance I doubt that as a non-union member they would have acted in my interest. I think it's greed by the union, surely the more members they have before a strike the better for them. 

I know I could join another union, but I'd guess that most of the unioned employees are members of this union in question.

2. I also said "I'd image a lot will either ring in sick or not pass the picket. Not sure really."
That to me doesn't indicate that I presume the Majority of the 20% will ring in sick.

3.When I spoke about my morals, it was in relation to ringing in sick when not actually sick.  I really can't say what the other 20% will do.  If people ring in sick because they are hung-over, or just couldn't be ar$ed going in, then this I think is an unfair thing to do to an employer when they are generous enough to pay you for when you are sick.

In Summary, what I was getting at, is that I'm in a difficult situation and am wondering how to deal with it, others may have been in a similar situation.
If I join the union - I am hit twice(back-subs and docked days pay), 
if I dont show for work - I'm most likely docked a day's pay(ajapale), 
If I go in - I face the wrath/distaste of my union co-workers, the majority of which I assume are management).

I think I'll approach HR with my predicament and hope that no reprimanding action will take place against me (just loose the days wage).


----------



## shipibo (19 Nov 2009)

Wolverine said:


> TBH - I'd re-join the union in the morning if I didn't have to pay "arrears" back to the point when I left.



What Union are you in ??? , tell them you want to rejoin, but will not pay previous dues as you were not represented.

Explain picketing situation, and problems caused to strike by your exclusion from Union.


----------



## becky (19 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> I think most non union people where I work are just going to stay at home and lose the day's pay. I doubt Personnel Unit will go trawling through the names to try and establish who is/isn't in the Union.


 
That's what exactly what will be done.  A list of union members will be sent to the employer and pay will be deducted for these people - the employer cannot use the payroll record as it breaches Data Protection.

The manager will have to advise payroll of exempted employees such as the non union members who attended (or not) work and workers not striking such as Consultants who attended work.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

I think you should ask the union for this back pay rule in writing. If you left a union then tried to rejoin it 10 yrs later, I doubt they would ask you for back pay. So there must be rules on it. I guess if they didn't ask for something people would just join when they needed the union and leave it immediately after. Which is what they want to avoid.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Is there maybe a clause about imminent strike action?  Some disincentive to stop people joining 'only when they need a union' ?


----------



## liaconn (19 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> That's what exactly what will be done. A list of union members will be sent to the employer and pay will be deducted for these people - the employer cannot use the payroll record as it breaches Data Protection.
> 
> The manager will have to advise payroll of exempted employees such as the non union members who attended (or not) work and workers not striking such as Consultants who attended work.


 
What happens to the non union people who don't go in? Could they be suspended or something?


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

Generally you have to take an unpaid day AFAIK.


----------



## becky (20 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> What happens to the non union people who don't go in? Could they be suspended or something?


 They are considered AWL and should lose a days pay.  I'm not sure about a closed building.  All my staff have their own key and are able to get into the office all by themselves.


----------



## Complainer (20 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Is there maybe a clause about imminent strike action?  Some disincentive to stop people joining 'only when they need a union' ?


This wouldn't work, even with a clause about imminent strike action. People would just join the union when they get in trouble and need support on a HR issue.


----------



## Papercut (20 Nov 2009)

It might be worth approaching the union again & offer to pay some advance subscriptions instead of backdated ones. Alternatively, I would join a different union & take their advice on how to proceed.

Also, you have to decide who you want to 'please' more - your employer, your work colleagues, or yourself.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

The original question has been answered.

If people want to Let Off Steam do so in teh appropriate forum

Brendan


----------

